# Recipes .300AAC subs, .308 subs and .338LM



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just got my press and all my dies in. Need some tips, recipes. Looking for .300AAC subsonic recipe. I've bought 208 A-Max bullets, any recommendations on powder, primers, and load. Also would like to shoot the 208 A-Max subsonic in my .308. 

Last load I'm getting into is my .338 LM. Bought some 285 A-max and 250 BTHP. What kind of powder and how many grains are y'all burning in the .338?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

For my 300blk subs I like A1680 but apparently it is super hard to find right now. Something about a fire at the factory :wink: I load mine with 220 gr SMK's, 11.5 grains A1680. Don't have my reloading notebook but they are a few thousandths under max mag length for COAL. WSR primers. 1:8 twist barrel

308 subs, 220 grain sierra pro hunter round nose, 13.7 grains of Trailboss. Seated just above cannelure. Using Fed 215 magnum primers. 1:10 twist barrel

If I remember, both loads are averaging right around 1040 fps, shot with suppressor. For the 300blk, no FTE's, no FTF's and BHO on last round every time. 308 subs go through a bolt gun. It will eat anything.

Remember to work down your load when loading subs. Start high and work low. If using a silencer, make sure you shoot a round or two without to make sure they are stable in flight coming out of the barrel before run them through your can. Baffle strikes are expensive to repair, and can be dangerous.

These loads have been discussed here many times. A quick search will yield lots of good info.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I got a thread going that has all my load data for the 208 Amax and lil gun(300 blk) a bit lower in the forum.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

jaime1982 said:


> I got a thread going that has all my load data for the 208 Amax and lil gun(300 blk) a bit lower in the forum.


Come to think of it, I think I posted both of my recipes in Jaime's thread. Speaking of which, Jaime, you off at all this week (I'm on long change) I'd like to do some loading and shooting and recipe sharing with ya. I'm a member at the Galveston rifle and pistol club. Usually have the range to ourselves so we can do what we want without waiting on range safety officers and time limits.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bird said:


> Come to think of it, I think I posted both of my recipes in Jaime's thread. Speaking of which, Jaime, you off at all this week (I'm on long change) I'd like to do some loading and shooting and recipe sharing with ya. I'm a member at the Galveston rifle and pistol club. Usually have the range to ourselves so we can do what we want without waiting on range safety officers and time limits.


pm coming.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Bird said:


> For my 300blk subs I like A1680 but apparently it is super hard to find right now. Something about a fire at the factory :wink: I load mine with 220 gr SMK's, 11.5 grains A1680. Don't have my reloading notebook but they are a few thousandths under max mag length for COAL. WSR primers. 1:8 twist barrel
> 
> 308 subs, 220 grain sierra pro hunter round nose, 13.7 grains of Trailboss. Seated just above cannelure. Using Fed 215 magnum primers. 1:10 twist barrel
> 
> ...


How do you tell it comes out muzzle stable?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

mas360 said:


> How do you tell it comes out muzzle stable?


Look at the bullet holes in the target. If it is stable, the holes are round and look normal. If unstable the bullet will tumble in flight and make key hole or oblong holes in the paper. I set up my targets at 25 yards or closer depending on the range to check for stability. Only needs to clear the barrel by a foot to be stable inside the can. Of course further is better and stability all the way down range is preferred, :wink: From what I've read and seen, the 220's with 1:8 twist barrel are just barely stable in flight at sub velocities and then tumble upon impact. Even though they won't expand the bullet tumbling cause internal damage to the animal. Shot placement and knowing exact range to animal are critical because of significant bullet rise/drop before or beyond zero.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

mas360 said:


> How do you tell it comes out muzzle stable?


Here is an example of what Bird is saying in the 2nd pic. I bought these Noslers from Chad at dallas reloads and here is what I experienced with them(scary chit). He actually knew about the problem when I contacted him and made it right with me (eventually).. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

So can't find any trail boss in the country. Went to the Ten Ring off Jones road and was sold some 5744. Anyone ever loaded 208 A-Max with 5744? As far as I can tell from load books it looks like 11-11.2 grains with an OAL of 2.260. I can't find in any of my load books where they actually use 5744 with an A-Max bullet, but the OAL for the 208 seems to be consistent at 2.260" and powder charge for 210 bergers is 11-11.2.

Can't find any Retumbo or H1000 for the .338 either. Tough times in the reloading world, looks like I dove in at the wrong time.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Let's see if this flies. The best one I have read.
http://forum.snipershide.info/showthread.php?t=238183
Got it. This is a compilation of articles and internet posts.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like Magnum primers are the way to go. Has anyone used regular small rifle primers? Is this a big no-no with reduced loads?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Looks like Magnum primers are the way to go. Has anyone used regular small rifle primers? Is this a big no-no with reduced loads?


I have never done reduced loads but us srp for subs with no ill effects. Not really sure why a mag primer would have to be used unless its a powder thing. But like i said i have no experience with reduced loads


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I bet WLR primers would probably work pretty good in 308 subs. I use mag primers for my 308 subs because I use T-Boss powder and the flakes are really big. Making sure I get even combustion. I also ream the inside of that flash hole with a nifty tool from Lyman that removes the burrs from the inside of the case that are caused when the hole is punched through.

WSR in 300Blk subs


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

1st batch of reloads with the .338LM. 100 yard 4 shot group with 285 Hornady A-Max 88gr of H1000. Think I need to work up to 90gr or so. Started out with 86.3gr. Four shot group was slightly bigger than with 88gr. But it looks way better than factory. I am at about 5" group with everything I have fed the Savage BA110 except these reloads. Was getting ready to sell her, but I'm thinking I might just keep her now. 8 rounds total reloaded and already way better results than factory. Time to set up the chronograph, dial it in a little tighter then started chucking it out Long range.

.300 AAC Shot well with 11gr of 5744 and 208 A-Max. Super quiet, didn't get a good grouping because I left my red dot sight on so I just hurled a couple down at 25 yards, made sure the were coming out of the tube straight, then slapped the ol Gemtech on and listened to her purr.

Just got the .308 dies in today. Time to dial it in.


----------

